# coax conversion for projector



## pharmacist25 (Jan 18, 2010)

In my basement I have a coax cable that send the signal to the tv down there from the dual tuner dish box. We bought a projector and it does not have a coax input on the back of it, just hdmi, s-video, and component. Is there something I can buy to convert the coax to one of thos plugs? Or what is best way to hook up without geting another box?


----------



## John Williams (Oct 5, 2011)

Well here are a few ideas:
1) Old VCR laying around = has a tuner built in so you can get the channel and send it into the projector with A/V cables.
2) Buy a tuner box like this: http://www.amazon.com/Sabrent-TV-LCDHR-Picture-Monitor-Projectors/dp/B0011NM17K

Now the bigger problem I see here is this:
Why in the world did you buy a projector and going to hookup a SD coax feed to it. That's like buying a Ferrari and then putting 4 donut tires on it. Just doesn't make any sense! It's going to look like crap. 
Get an HD box hooked to the projector! Or some HD source (bluray, etc...)


----------

